# Big port update?



## Zare (Apr 19, 2011)

Just updated my tree, last updated about month ago. It pulled in several thousand of new files/patches. What's about that?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that whenever you update the ports tree only once a month you will be inundated with files and patches. "Thousands" sounds about right, and "over 10,000" would not surprise me. If you only update once a month, you might as well check out a whole new ports tree instead of overloading your system trying to patch thousands upon thousands of files and directories.


----------



## Zare (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm. I've never encountered this before. Ok, good to know, thanks.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 20, 2011)

There were tons of port updates that were not real updates (changing almost all the Makefile files for some reason, for example) recently. Mostly harmless


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 20, 2011)

Still, with update intervals of one month or more, running 

[cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && portsnap fetch extract[/cmd]

will save you a lot of time, disk thrashing, and CPU cycles.


----------



## thuglife (Apr 20, 2011)

Gmake got updated, great work.
http://wiki.freebsd.org/GmakeTODO


----------

